# Desperado style texturen



## m_topic (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich such seit längere zeit nach Western gestylten Linien, Texturen, finde aber nix.

Kennt ihr eine Seite wo ich so was finden könnte oder noch besser währe ein tutorial wie man es selber herstellen kann.


----------



## Jacka (15. Dezember 2006)

Hi!
Tja.. meist heißt es da "selber malen".
Such mal bei Google nach Ornamenten oder ähnliches, manchmal ist was dabei
an dem man sich orientieren kann.


----------



## m_topic (20. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank für die „Ornamenten“ 

Hab ein parr ausgedruckt, geschnitten, Kontur auf Papier abgezeichnet und schliesslich eingescannt. Mit Vorlage ist es viel einfacher Linien zu biegen,

So sieht es jetzt aus:


----------

